# Many Unfulfilled Request!



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

I got that figure from http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/20/about-those-uber-revenue-numbers

Download or open the image on a new tab, zoom in, and see that in 2013 in average Uber only completed like 80% of requests. Of course the number (if true and reliable) is really huge and might not mean anything for many specific market. But still though, it shows that there is enough place for growth.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

It's a growing company, many things may seem odd. There are probably many looky loos just trying out the application to see how it works but are not yet ready to take a ride,


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

80% is pretty good.
I am sure this year it will be higher.

If I look at my market (Phoenix), the extreme suburbs like Fountain Hills, Anthem or Cave Creek
are 30-40 miles from city center, requesting cars at rush hour or at night will most likely result
in no cars available.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

It is good to be the only car around.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I say: never trust a statistic that you manipulated yourself...

Who knows exactly if those 20% unfulfilled were those cancelled pings or those type of requests where a low rating passenger tries to ping me and I don't accept his ping... now he tries again and again.. or someone who is like 20-25mins away from my location (happens in the IE and OC often)
and I decide not to drive 10miles for a possibly $4 ride which brings in $2.40 after Uber gets their share.

I would say that's totally 20% of all rides. no more growth Uber, sorry


----------

